# Bullnose on a 180 degree corner??



## taylormade99 (Apr 25, 2007)

HELP. H/O wants bullnose on a 180 degree corner. I've never seen or done this before. Does anybody have any ideas?? I've looked high and low for some kind of bead but to no avail. Thanks much.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm trying to imagine a 180* corner but can't. Is it one of these?
http://pla-cor.com/MAIN/MAIN.swf


----------



## taylormade99 (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe what I'm thinking of is an acute 45 degree. Sorry I've had a long dayarty:


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Are you talking an inside corner that is more open or tighter than a 90 degree corner? Or are you talking about an outside corner that is more open or tighter than a 90(square) degree corner?

The Placor sight above probably has what you need.


----------



## taylormade99 (Apr 25, 2007)

outside corner that is "tighter" than 90.....imagine a "V" and put a bull on the point of it. Sorry guys, but it's the best explanation I can come up with. Thanks for the replies...keep em comin'!


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

My first thought would be to take a piece of metal corner bead and use a siding brake to bend it further. maybe a piece of Trimtex Magic-Corner. I wonder if you can heat a piece of jumbo (extended leg) plastic cornerbead to bend farther? Probably not , and be able to keep a straight edge. 

I am guessing it is not 180 degrees, probably like 60 or 75 degrees or something. Your right, an acute angle is one less than 90 degrees. I don't have a piece of No-Coat handy to try that, but someone else might know if it's possible. Other than that.... I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Man you guys must not do alot of Bull nose down there.
http://www.trim-tex.com/productsindex.htm.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

I wonder how a bullnose would look on such a pointed corner?


----------



## Paddyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Could you fix 3mm skim stop beads on each side with mesh of bead pointing towards angle ,coat to these on each wall side remove beads,rasp and seal/mesh angle and run a gap stick cut to bullnose shape up corner.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I had the bat ears situation here a few years ago and we used regular corner bead folded almost together. The only tough part was not really having anything to nail to. I think it might be easier with plastic bullnose. You would have to notch out a piece of the bottom piece so you can get that angle, then just install the plastic bullnose bead folding it over as you nail it.
Show us some pictures of your finished product when you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't think it'll work. The corner seems to tight Flex tape call it good


----------



## Ohio Drywall (Aug 13, 2006)

I use rope bead


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How many of you guys graduated high school? An acute angle is less than 90*. An obtuse angle is over 90*. 180* is a straight line.

Small wonder that we're losing out to the Chinese, Japs and Hispanics.


----------



## Paddyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Deleted by poster.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> How many of you guys graduated high school? An acute angle is less than 90*. An obtuse angle is over 90*. 180* is a straight line.
> 
> Small wonder that we're losing out to the Chinese, Japs and Hispanics.


Why do you think we are mudders, Einstein? Thanks for the math lessons. 

BTW, don't forget about the Koreans and the Amish...:whistling


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Brockster said:


> Why do you think we are mudders, Einstein? Thanks for the math lessons.
> 
> BTW, don't forget about the Koreans and the Amish...:whistling


You're upset because he quoted some very basic geometry that was taught in early high school?


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Dustball said:


> You're upset because he quoted some very basic geometry that was taught in early high school?


Nope, just having fun... and trying to stick up for our mathematically challenged friends.

BTW, I'm sure teetorbuilt needed *you* to stick up for him.:laughing: J/K


----------



## drywallet (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought this was about a corner with bullnose for someone, Which the last time I checked do not make one for, not a lesson on how to compare angles to math then the curve to how it looks on paper to an inside or an outside 90 or 180 back to how I was trying to look up the girls skirts instead of paying attention in class


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

In an issue of "Fine Homebuilding" there was a tip on how to install bull-nose to this type of corner.
1. Use 2 metal or plastic bull-nose beads
2. Cut off one of the mud flanges from each bead
3. Put one of the beads on first, then overlap the the first bead with the second. 
4. sand down the hard edge to blend as best as possible, mud and fill as normal.
5. If the fit is not to good, you may have to install another layer of drywall over the first layer to get more thickness at the corner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## taylormade99 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks all for your help on this. I'm still trying to convince the H/O that he should consider a different type of corner. There's a great deal of rough timber and peeled logs throughout the home and I thought a peeled log post with a v notch cut into it to fit over the corner would look GREAT:thumbsup: I'm not convinced that bullnose on this type of corner would look good anyway, but I also think that a straight edge would stick out like a sore thumb when all of the bead around it is bullnose. If he cannot be moved, then I think I will try what has been suggested with two sticks of bead. If anyone comes up with something better PLEASE let me know. Oh and sorry about my lack of basic geometry knowledge. I actually have advanced education/degrees but not in math or geometry. Law,Criminal and Social science........so in effect I'm probably "dumber" than the average Joe. All in good fun.


----------

